# selling ideas for next year kidding?



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

With how the market is I am having a tough time selling anyone this year. I am sure it will just get worse so.... i was trying to think of ways to be able to breed some of my does and also be able to sell some kids....
so my thought was giving a discount if reserved before the doe is bred? what does everyone think of that? I am not sure if someone would wait 5 months just to get a kid though.. 
any thoughts??? 
I will have 20 does that can kid this fall... i dont plan to breed them all and so far the most i have had kid was 10 at one time then another 4 later in the year. Generally though I am comfortable at 10.

I was thinking for all the first freshers i will put doelings price at $375. if not reserved then they would be $400. Most of them will be 2 in February.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Do you have a customer list? A lot of my sales are repeats so I sometimes do a targeted email to past customers. Spend some thoughtful time & effort on your ads pushing the quality of your goats, make a repeat customer offer & first options.Great pictures really help.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

no i do not, most around here are wether (pet) buyers. Thank you I am hoping to get a few setup photos of my does and bucks this year.(if i can find some help)


----------



## lazymsquare (9 mo ago)

What kind of goats do you raise? Most of ours are marketed to a an ethnic market and we have no problem selling for meat.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

I raise ADGA nigerian dwarfs.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Personally I never would buy or put a deposit down on a unborn animal, but I do know that many people do. Try it and see how it goes. I think my biggest motto I live by since going into this goat life is “you never know until you try” in this case you sure wouldn’t be out anything if it doesn’t work!


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

That is true! I bought most of my goats sight unseen as kids. if i really didnt like the kid for some reason most breeders would put the deposit on a different kid.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Serino would be: Customer A puts a deposit down for a doeling from goat B. Goat B kids 2 (two) bucklings. Customer A doesn't have a doeling. What would be the policy for handling this type of situation?


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

refund or move deposit to a different pairing.same as if the kid is not healthy or has a DQ.


----------



## littleheathens (Apr 27, 2019)

It sounds complicated to me to work out all the logistics- not where i want to spend my energies. Green Gables sells almost all of hers this way and you may glean ideas.

My sales were much slower year for my horned does (bucks were polled and sold FAST). I've started with giving a reduced price for unregistered, and another reduction for buying multiples. Those certainly helped drum up interest.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

A breeder I know does this, he posts this list of what he plans for the year:








You contact him to sign on.









Many of his top does have multi year wait lists. These are show quality NDs and he just posted for new reservations.
I haven't seen a goat of his yet that's not absolutely correct & gorgeous.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Does he have a website where I could see pictures of his goats? 
Sorry, totally off subject. Lol


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

I will pm it to you, not sure of polite or proper protocol on this...


----------



## littleheathens (Apr 27, 2019)

This seems to work best for the large breeders with show goats or milk-tested.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

There is many risks reserving an unborn kid. 
The doe may lose her kids, the doe might die, she may not have the right sex goat you want. The kid may not be the quality you want.

Get it in writing and signed what you are wanting and also make sure you get your money back if something should happen or you dislike the kid, in the contract. 
This is to cover you, especially if you should decide to go ahead with it.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

ok maybe i should try, a hold fee in general for a kid for 2023 season and get a certain amount off ..but can put up to three choices for kids. so you get $ off and then choose A,B, and C doe for a doeling. there will be three reservations per doe. 1st reservation gets first choice..


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Why wouldn't buying straight out or putting a deposit on a live kid of choice, if it hasn't already been spoken for, work? Choose a kid from 3 different does with how many other customers choosing from the same 3? 1st reservation gets choice, from any of the 3 or just from 1 of the 3? 

Are you trying to insure future sales for unborn kids as a way of keeping the sales more steady for next year?


----------



## littleheathens (Apr 27, 2019)

You may get good ideas from Green Gables Mini Nubian's site. Eliya has a similar system and has all the kinks worked out; maybe it would work well for you too. She is meticulous with her breeding plan, photos and descriptions and prices for the kids are set at the time she decides pairings. We ended up getting a fantastic little buck from her without going through the hoops, which I was thankful for, but it works for some.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

yes I am hoping I will be able to sell kids next year, so having interest before even breeding the doe would be great. With how high everything is getting, I can not afford to have a ton of little cute kids running around with no one interested even if they have nice lines.Thank you littleheathens, i will look..

my website is lindylupintsizedfarm.weebly.com
- im thinking i have too much going on the website and for some reason weebly moves the photos around.


----------

